# Poor Greg Valentino



## awhites1 (Nov 19, 2010)

this is an old interview and not a big deal, but from the interviews I've seen of the guy....
I feel bad for him. He seems like just a nice guy that just wants to be loved 


kidding. but really I dont know why he's so hated. has to feel like crap always going around knowing how people feel about you and are so hateful to him.

T NATION | Greg Valentino: The Most Hated Man in Bodybuilding


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> this is an old interview and not a big deal, but from the interviews I've seen of the guy....
> I feel bad for him. He seems like just a nice guy that just wants to be loved
> 
> 
> ...



Could you hang out with this guy ?






YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Nov 19, 2010)

Everyone hates him because he lies and shows his ass just for press which ends up hurting the image of bodybuilding. Then take into consideration how tools like Valentino give ignorant people more ammunition to fire away with when steroids are discussed. He has hurt everyone, so in turn everyone hates this guy. Also sythol users who try to pretend like it is muscle or from steroids are in the elite dumb ass category. 

That lying faggot says his arms looked the way they did because injecting propionate gave his arms localized growth. Fucking idiot. 

I wish he would do the world a favor and kill himself.


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 19, 2010)

im never one for images... i dont care how people perceive the things i care but about the steroids thing. he is a poster child for that and therefore makes it harder for people who do it responsibly to do so
so yeah point taken. but i still feel a little bad. i mean nobody likes this guy


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 19, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> im never one for images... i dont care how people perceive the things i care but about the steroids thing. he is a poster child for that and therefore makes it harder for people who do it responsibly to do so
> so yeah point taken. but i still feel a little bad. i mean nobody likes this guy



I'm sure he feels the same way as you. So enlight of the situation, I don't think he'd say no to a friend request on twitter!


----------



## LAM (Nov 19, 2010)

he is and always will be a complete tool...think I lasted like 10min on his website many years ago before I was banned..lol


----------



## MuscleSportMag (Nov 20, 2010)

This article is ancient history. Fuck anyone that has formulated an opinion of Gregg without ever actually meeting him. He's a good friend of mine and I will go to bat for him in any situation. He is the nicest guy in the world with a vast knowledge of training and the sport of BBing and an asset to it, regardless of what the asshole haters say.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 21, 2010)

MuscleSportMag said:


> This article is ancient history. Fuck anyone that has formulated an opinion of Gregg without ever actually meeting him. He's a good friend of mine and I will go to bat for him in any situation. He is the nicest guy in the world with a vast knowledge of training and the sport of BBing and an asset to it, regardless of what the asshole haters say.



ROFL, did he or did he not say he got those arms from localized growth caused by injecting 

Let's look at some pictures. 





Greg natural in his early 20s.





Greg right before he started using steriods (according to him).





Greg with 27 inch arms.





Look at this shit. WTF! He has bubbles popping out of his arms.







Your right, I don't know Greg. He may be the nicest guy in the world. But he is a lier and he has hurt the image of bodybuilding.






YouTube Video











Fucking despicable. We can thank Greg for adding gasoline to the anti-steroid media hype.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont even think that 'natural' picture is true either


----------



## Nedster (Nov 21, 2010)

Gives Bodybuilding a Bad reputation and increases the stigma around the sport !
GREG + VALENTINO = SYNTHOL BLOATED FOOL ....


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 21, 2010)

Greg Valentino, when he was natty, could have competed with pros.. He had some of the biggest arms at the time for being natty.. 

Everyone lies..
Dont kid yourself..
It isnt him that gives steroids a bad name..
Its that football player who died, or that hootan kid that does..


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> ROFL, did he or did he not say he got those arms from localized growth caused by injecting
> 
> Let's look at some pictures.
> 
> ...



This is an awesome post.

This guy is a douche.


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 22, 2010)

that video is hilarious. He's my kind of dude. I love how he obnoxiously crams down the ribs ! He truly doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 22, 2010)

I like the guy..
If he is so damn open about steroid use, why wouldnt he be open about synthol..
Both are tabboo and illegal...


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 22, 2010)

MuscleSportMag said:


> This article is ancient history. Fuck anyone that has formulated an opinion of Gregg without ever actually meeting him. He's a good friend of mine and I will go to bat for him in any situation. He is the nicest guy in the world with a vast knowledge of training and the sport of BBing and an asset to it, regardless of what the asshole haters say.



Yes, that article and video may be ancient, but it's still history. And that is not being a hater, this is averred.

And just by reading your post, you're forming an opinion on us, without ever meeting us. 

So, you're guilty of the crime, you allege on all of us.


----------



## awhites1 (Nov 22, 2010)

MuscleSportMag said:


> This article is ancient history.




all im saying in reply to this is if you read the original post the very first line is "this is an old interview"

so thanks for reinterating my point.

btw... how bout them cowboys!
Superbowl or bust!


/self dilusional dreams


----------



## KelJu (Nov 22, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> I like the guy..
> If he is so damn open about steroid use, why wouldnt he be open about synthol..
> Both are tabboo and illegal...



Taboo and illegal isn't always bad, however synthol is also lame, and nobody wants to admit to being lame.


----------



## Nedster (Nov 23, 2010)

Originally Posted by Gamer2be08  
I like the guy..
If he is so damn open about steroid use, why wouldnt he be open about synthol..
Both are tabboo and illegal...


I have no doubt that steroids have played a large part in the life of Greg, But too have arms of that size without a tremendous amount of vascularity simply says SYNTHOL too me  !


----------



## Anna_lev (Nov 24, 2010)

I am sure that he has a chance to improve the attitude to himself


----------



## LAM (Nov 24, 2010)

Nedster said:


> Originally Posted by Gamer2be08
> I like the guy..
> If he is so damn open about steroid use, why wouldnt he be open about synthol..
> Both are tabboo and illegal...
> ...



28" biceps and 16" forearms!


----------



## M-Rods (Nov 25, 2010)

He may be a great guy in person, but his public persona is what everyone hates, his actions have the public thinking hes the face of bodybuilding, and we wonder why we cant get mainstream acceptance


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Nov 25, 2010)

omfg


----------



## cyan (Nov 30, 2010)

that video is hilarious.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Dec 1, 2010)

steroids are american as apple pie. that is funny.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 1, 2010)

He may be a nice guy, but he set himself up for failure. Site injection is a myth, and you can't tell me he didn't abuse synthol. I actually just finished watching the full-length "Bigger Faster Stronger". Def a good watch.


----------



## gengis (Dec 8, 2010)

look at his arms man it looks like his got a tumour or something. he might be a nice guy or whatever but seeing him makes me feel like i should definetly stay away from steriods. HE CANT EVEN BEND HIS ARMS MAN IT LOOKS HORRIBLE. 

He should not endorse roids.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually like him, but he needs to lay off the synthol.


----------

